# Boa genetics



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

This is what I've come up with in my head 

Sunglow het Anery + paradigm het Anery =

Arctic glow
Arctic
Snow glow
Snow
Paraglow pos het Anery 
Paradigm pos het Anery 
Sunglow pos het Anery 
Albino pos het Anery
Hypo parahet pos het Anery 
Parahet pos het Anery 
Anery 
Ghost


( I don't think normals can be produced )

Am I right or completely wrong? Only reply if you know for sure thanks.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mostly wrong.  The problem is with the Kahl and Sharp albinos.

This is a 4 gene pair problem.
Sunglow het Anery
Gene pair 1 = a salmon gene (salmon is also known as hypo) and a normal gene 
Gene pair 2 = two Kahl albino genes
Gene pair 3 = a normal gene and an anerythristic gene 
Gene pair 4 = two normal genes 

paradigm het Anery
Gene pair 1 = two normal genes
Gene pair 2 = two normal genes
Gene pair 3 = a normal gene and an anerythristic gene
Gene pair 4 = a Sharp albino gene and a boawoman caramel gene.

Sunglow het Anery mated to paradigm het Anery is expected to produce

3/8 salmon (AKA hypo), het Kahl albino, 66% probability het anerythrisitic
1/8 salmon, anerythristic, het Kahl albino (AKA ghost het Kahl albino)
3/8 normal looking, het Kahl albino, 66% probability het anerythrisitic
1/8 anerythristic, het Kahl albino 
All of these babies have a normal gene paired with either a Sharp albino gene or a boawoman caramel gene in the fourth gene pair, making all the babies parahets.
The fractions are what is expected. Actual results may vary.

Please do not do this mating. It is a bad idea to mix Kahl albino with Sharp albino. They are different genes, and mixing them together will mean that sooner or later people will be selling Kahl albinos as Sharp albinos and vice versa.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

What is this? Your more wrong than I was. 

I've spoken to mark weitzman from basically boas and he said I was right apart from the ghost/ Anery / parahets 

He told me I can produce :

Arctic glow
Arctic
Snow glow
Snow
Paraglow pos het Anery 
Paradigm pos het Anery 
Sunglow pos het Anery 
Albino pos het Anery 

He said it was a great pairing and well worth it.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Paradigm and sharp albinos don't even have any Kahl albino in them, where did you get that from ? 

I'm normally really good with boa genetics and it's only the paradigm i don't understand fully 

I don't know where you got all of your information from but damn, couldn't be more wrong


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> What is this? Your more wrong than I was.
> 
> I've spoken to mark weitzman from basically boas and he said I was right apart from the ghost/ Anery / parahets
> 
> ...


Kahl sunglows are more common in the pet trade than Sharp sunglows. So unless qualified, I assume a sunglow is a Kahl sunglow. My answer is correct for a Kahl sunglow. Mark has better information about your snake's ancestry than I had. Mark's answer is correct for your snake (a Sharp sunglow).

I wrote above that a (Kahl) sunglow het anerythristic x paradigm het anerythristic mating


> ... is a 4 gene pair problem.
> Sunglow het Anery
> Gene pair 1 = a salmon gene (salmon is also known as hypo) and a normal gene
> Gene pair 2 = two Kahl albino genes
> ...


A (Sharp) sunglow het anerythristic x paradigm het anerythristic mating is a 3 gene pair problem. Changing from the Kahl sunglow to the Sharp sunglow merely means deleting gene pair 2 from both parents and changing the Kahl sunglow's gene pair 4 to two Sharp albino genes.

(Sharp) Sunglow het Anery
Gene pair 1 = a salmon gene (salmon is also known as hypo) and a normal gene 
Gene pair 2 = two normal genes (can be deleted from this list)
Gene pair 3 = a normal gene and an anerythristic gene 
Gene pair 4 = two Sharp albino genes 

paradigm het Anery
Gene pair 1 = two normal genes
Gene pair 2 = two normal genes (can be deleted from this list)
Gene pair 3 = a normal gene and an anerythristic gene
Gene pair 4 = a Sharp albino gene and a boawoman caramel gene.

Expected results:
3/16 Salmon (AKA hypo) paradigm 66% probability het anerythristic
1/16 Salmon (AKA hypo) paradigm anerythristic
3/16 Salmon (AKA hypo) Sharp albino 66% probability het anerythristic
1/16 Salmon (AKA hypo) Sharp albino anerythristic
3/16 paradigm 66% probability het anerythristic
1/16 paradigm anerythristic
3/16 Sharp albino 66% probability het anerythristic
1/16 Sharp albino anerythristic
You can apply the trade names.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

I know how the genetics work, I don't know why you would think I ment Kahl over sharp when pairing it with a paradigm

I must of read your post wrong because the way I read it, it seemed like you where making out that Kahl and sharp where in the same gene pool


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> .... I'm normally really good with boa genetics and it's only the paradigm i don't understand fully ....


Usually there are two genes which can make three gene pairs. Paradigm is a case of multiple alleles so is a bit more difficult that most boa genetics.

With paradigm, three genes can go in the first member of a gene pair -- normal, Sharp albino or boawoman caramel. And three genes can go in the second member of a gene pair -- normal, Sharp albino or boawoman caramel.

If the first gene is normal, than the second member can be either normal, Sharp albino or boawoman caramel.
If the first gene is Sharp albino, than the second member can be either normal, Sharp albino or boawoman caramel.
If the first gene is boawoman caramel, than the second member can be either normal, Sharp albino or boawoman caramel.
That makes 9 combinations.

1. normal and normal 
2. normal and Sharp albino
3. normal and boawoman caramel
4. Sharp albino and normal 
5. Sharp albino and Sharp albino
6. Sharp albino and boawoman caramel
7. boawoman caramel and normal 
8. boawoman caramel and Sharp albino
9. boawoman caramel and boawoman caramel

We do not care about order of genes in a gene pair. Gene pairs 2 and 4 are the same, 3 and 7 are the same, and 6 and 8 are the same. That leaves 6 possible gene pairs (appearance in parentheses):
1. normal and normal (normal)
2. normal and Sharp albino (normal looking, het Sharp albino)
3. normal and boawoman caramel (normal looking, het boawoman caramel)
4. Sharp albino and Sharp albino (Sharp albino)
5. Sharp albino and boawoman caramel (paradigm)
6. boawoman caramel and boawoman caramel (boawoman caramel)

Hope that helps.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> I know how the genetics work, I don't know why you would think I ment Kahl over sharp when pairing it with a paradigm
> 
> I must of read your post wrong because the way I read it, it seemed like you where making out that Kahl and sharp where in the same gene pool


"Albino" could be either Kahl or Sharp albino. Kahl albinos are more common than Sharp albinos. I never know how informed a particular poster is. So I went with the most likely type of albino. I should have asked for clarification rather than jumping to conclusions.

Call me paranoid if you like, but here is the problem as I see it.

The Kahl and Sharp albino genes are in different gene pairs. They are in different family gene pools as long as breeders strive to keep them that way. But people have already crossed the two strains of albinos just to see what happens. That puts both genes in the same family as double hets. Did those babies get killed off or sold off? What happens when a normal looking double het Kahl albino Sharp albino is crossed with a Sharp albino? The babies are either Sharp albino or normal looking het Sharp albino. Some of those babies are also het Kahl albino. Mating a Sharp albino het Kahl albino to a double het Sharp albino Kahl albino produces babies that are Sharp albino or het Sharp albino. Some of those could be Kahl albino or het Kahl albino. And now you have Kahl albinos popping out of a Sharp albino stock. It could become a mess of unidentified albinos. I would prefer that not to happen.


----------

